# 1964-67 GTO Gen IV SureFit System



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm looking to see if anybody has first hand experience with this upgrade. I was starting to lay out the $ I will spend on restoring the OEM air system and all of a sudden this kit is looking pretty good for the money, not to mention moving ahead decades in technology, cleaning up the firewall area and eliminating some of the harnesses in the engine compartment. I also like that it retrofits the existing controls which eliminates the need for vacuum and still uses all the stock vents. Please comment if you've done one of these...............THANKS!!!:seeya:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind about any aftermarket a/c system: They all operate in "recirculate" mode all the time. You will lose any/all functions that involve bringing in outside fresh air. That's the part that none of them tell you about up front.

Bear


----------



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks, I did not know that. Obviously, it is an important issue.
Chemnick


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I installed A vintage air system in my car and it has worked flawlessly, if I ever need fresh air I just open a window :wink2:


----------

